# welche Unterschiede sind zwischen H87; Z87; B85 Boards



## AlterOpa (14. November 2013)

Welche Unterschiede herrschen zwischen den Mainbords und sind diese für Nicht-Gamer überhaupt beachtenswert ?
Hab bisher keine Details gefunden ausser dem Hinweis dass Z87 für Gamer optimiert sind.


----------



## SnugglezNRW (14. November 2013)

Z Chipsätze bieten dir bei Intelsystemen Overclocking Features. 
je Nach Chipsatz hast du unterschiedliche anschlussmöglichkeiten am Board.

Die Frage ist nun was du als Gamer bzw. Nicht-Gamer empfindest.

Es gibt auch Spiele-PCs die nicht übertaktet sind.


----------



## Westcoast (14. November 2013)

wenn man nicht übertakten möchte kann man H87 oder B85 boards nehmen. die Z77 boards eignen sich fürs übertakten, auch für sli und crossfire.


----------



## Asynic (14. November 2013)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist Z mit Grafikeinheit und overclocking Funktion außerdem kann es PCIe Lanes der CPU für SLI/CrossFire aufzuteilen, die H Variante hat nur die "Grafikeinheit" aber kann nicht overclocken und hat kein SLI/CF. Das B85 Board ist nochmal die "abgespeckte" Version vom H87. Es hat alles wie das H nur noch weniger USB Anschlüsse usw...


----------



## heldarious (14. November 2013)

At0mtwist schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist Z mit Grafikeinheit und overclocking Funktion außerdem kann es PCIe Lanes der CPU für SLI/CrossFire aufzuteilen, die H Variante hat nur die "Grafikeinheit" aber kann nicht overclocken und hat kein SLI/CF. Das B85 Board ist nochmal die "abgespeckte" Version vom H87. Es hat alles wie das H nur noch weniger USB Anschlüsse usw...



Kein Board hat eine Grafikeinheit 

Eine integrierte Grafik ist immer in der CPU integriert und hat mit dem Board nichts zu tun


----------



## iGameKudan (14. November 2013)

Ob ein Board CF/SLI kann, hängt nicht direkt vom Chipsatz ab, es gibt auch B85-Mainboards die CF können.

Für CF braucht man einfach 2 16x-Steckplätze..... Für SLI ebenfalls, sowie die entsprechende Lizenz von NVidia (deshalb meist nur auch teureren Boards zu finden...). Die wird i.d.R. auch nur erteilt, wenn beide Grakas mit mindestens 8 Lanes gleichzeitig laufen. Alle MBs die nur CF können, binden die erste Karte mit 16 Lanes an, die 2. aber nur mit 4 Lanes - das bremst die 2. Karte aus und kann die Mikroruckler verstärken.


----------



## Legacyy (14. November 2013)

Die ganzen Unterschiede sind hier sehr schön aufgelistet:
Intel „Haswell“-Mainboards 


iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ob ein Board CF/SLI kann, hängt nicht direkt vom Chipsatz ab, es gibt auch B85-Mainboards die CF können.


Wut!?
CF kann kein B85/H87, da der 2. Slot mit x4 angebunden ist. Das muss mindestens x8 sein.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für CF braucht man einfach 2 16x-Steckplätze..... Für SLI ebenfalls, sowie die entsprechende Lizenz von NVidia (deshalb meist nur auch teureren Boards zu finden...). Die wird i.d.R. auch nur erteilt, wenn beide Grakas mit mindestens 8 Lanes gleichzeitig laufen. Alle MBs die nur CF können, binden die erste Karte mit 16 Lanes an, die 2. aber nur mit 4 Lanes - das bremst die 2. Karte aus und kann die Mikroruckler verstärken.


 Nö.
Für CF/SLI braucht man 2x 8Lanes. Den Unterschied zu 16 merkt man nicht (höchstens beim Benchen).
Das ganze "CF supported" der B85/H87 Board ist reines Marketing, nichts anders. 
Mit 4 Lanes ist Multi-GPU unmöglich, da die Karte so gut wie nicht genutzt wurd.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. November 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Die ganzen Unterschiede sind hier sehr schön aufgelistet:
> Intel Haswell-Mainboards
> 
> Wut!?
> ...



Hatte ich auch so geschrieben - und das mit dem Bremsen war auf die 4 Lanes bezogen.

Und wie du geschrieben hast - CF funktioniert auch mit einem B85/H87-Mainboard, nur halt nicht optimal.


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2013)

Crossfire geht immer sobald das Board zwei mechanische 16x Slots hat.
Dabei ist es egal wie sie elektrisch angebunden sind. Crossfire ist eben Open Source und hat keine Limitierung wie SLI.
Trotzdem ist es alles andere als sinnvoll die zweite Grafikkarte mit 4 Lanes laufen zu lassen daher fallen alle Chipsätze außer Z87 raus wenn CF oder SLI gemacht werden soll.


----------



## Asynic (14. November 2013)

heldarious  schrieb:


> Kein Board hat eine Grafikeinheit
> 
> Eine integrierte Grafik ist immer in der CPU integriert und hat mit dem Board nichts zu tun


 
Meinte ich  Sry wenn ich mich falsch ausgedrückt hatte, hatte schon überlegt wie ich das beschreiben soll


----------



## AlterOpa (26. November 2013)

tja, ich nutze nur eine grafikkarte und monitor schafft auch nur 1680x1050**


----------

